# 1978 Terry Bass Boat (16') rebuild on a budget



## DBrooke (Jan 18, 2011)

After selling my 1962 14' V I bought this one later that same day. Originally it is a Terry Bass Boss, had console steer and a 40hp on it. After changing a few owners I picked it up with the Bass Tracker trailer it's on for under $1K. 











1st thing I did the next day was pull it out of the barn and start inspecting the wood and tracing wires. With the console steer gone, I have quite a few wires to look at.

The front deck as you can see had had quite a few "add ons" over the years.




After I got all the mounted items off I removed it for further inspection. That and the old indoor'outdoor plastic carpet had to go! The support board was completely broken so that was 1st on the replace list.

This picture won't post for some odd reason?

Next was the front deck, it had a little bounce that I didn't like at all, pulled it up and found out why.





I forgot to take pictures over the next couple steps, but I tore off all the old carpet, re-enforced the deck, and added a mount for the hand controlled trolling motor.











The mount for the trolling motor I originally made for the front of my old V bottom. I flipped it over, recessed part of it and bolted it in.

The original foot control motor was removed for a couple reasons. First being it was only 33#'s of thrust and the 55# was really nice on the front of my 14', second it has a broken piece of plastic that holds the bearings on the shaft. Gonna fix it and sell it for money towards another bow mount.

Right now plans are:
Working on a storage compartment now to go behind the deck to keep all my tackle and such in. 
Run all the wiring for 3 batteries
Install a 2nd aerator for a spare livewell
Install the portable bildge
Rod tie downs
Seats
and more i'm not thinking of right now.


----------



## Encoreman (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Dbrooke, I am going to be keeping up with your mods. I am trading my 12' jonboat and some $$ for a gutted of all wood 16' Terry bass. I have only saw pics of the boat, but it looks like yours with the side flotation boxes and the angle clips for the plywood to attach. This is my first post, have been looking at all the mods the guys here do. I was born in Peoria, and have been a southerner for 40 years. Looks like a great goose field in back of the boat?? You do any deer hunting? Mac


----------



## DBrooke (Jan 24, 2011)

Waiting on this weather to give me a break so I can make some more progress here, dang snow then ice then cold then snow


----------



## DBrooke (Jan 25, 2011)

Fired up the kerosene heater and got some more work done over the past week. Most of it was wiring so you can't see that, but here is an update. The front 1/2 is almost done!







Front storage... Holds 8 Plano 3600 boxes, spinner bait box, 2 trays for bags of soft plastics, worm binder and still some room





The Craftsman magnetic tool holder my wife got me a few years ago. It holds pliers, clippers, scissors, etc pretty well.

Still working on the rest. Setting the back up for either 3 batteries (electric only lakes) or 2 batteries and fuel tank (other lakes)


Oh and here is a blurry shot of my "help"


----------



## DBrooke (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, so due to budget issues and 5 days till the cooling lake opens, I've postponed the new floor till summer. By that time the hoses and pvc will be easier to work with since I have to pull my livewell to change the floor. Here is where she's at for now.

Added a Minn Kota 2 bank onboard charger
Running the 7.5 Merc
Minn Kota 55# Maxxum (front)
Minn Kota 50# Endura (rear) Some lakes here are electric only



























Seems like I have a ton of time in on it even though you can't really see it. The wiring was a week long ordeal, more of a brain strain than anything though.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good. Now go FISH!


----------

